# new to Wing Chun



## Michael89 (Jan 6, 2017)

As taekwondo guy what should I expect from wing chun?  I trained in Taekwondo for ten years on and off now.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 6, 2017)

You're going to probably hear this a lot so please let me start........"relax"


----------



## wckf92 (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> As taekwondo guy what should I expect from wing chun?.



Hmmmm....let's see...
- bickering
- in fighting
- politics
- "...but my Sifu said"...
- you don't know/train the real/true wing chun
- ambiguity
- and a bunch of people who take Donnie Yen films too literally


----------



## Danny T (Jan 6, 2017)

yak sao said:


> You're going to probably hear this a lot so please let me start........"relax"


^^^^ this.
And: "use your elbow", "go forward not to the side", "go to the centerline", "don't cross the centerline", "stay on the centerline", "maintain contact" and other such phrases.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 6, 2017)

I say, go on in without any preconceived notions.  Nobody online can prepare you for a new experience.  Just go and have the experience


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 6, 2017)

Get comfortable being a lot closer to your opponent.


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Learning how to relax is one of reason why i want to take up wing chun.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 6, 2017)

One thing that drives people nuts, is when the new guy can't stop talking about how he trained in his old school.  "Oh, well in TKD we do it like this, I think it's better...". 

Don't be that guy.

If it is a wing chun school, then learn wing chun and practice wing chun.  Don't try to convert your new wing chun into TKD.


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Oh, trust me im not going to do that. Not even make it known that i trained in taekwondo.


----------



## Dylan9d (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Learning how to relax is one of reason why i want to take up wing chun.



Why ? Does Wing Chun do this exclusively?

That's why a Wing Chun teacher thought my Silat was Wing Chun recently 

Enjoy WC/VT ......


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Oh, trust me im not going to do that. Not even make it known that i trained in taekwondo.


Ya don't gotta be all secretive, because people will figure out pretty quick you've had some training.  Just let it lie in the background.  If they ask, be honest, you can talk about it.  Just recognize how much, and when, it's appropriate.  And don't let it interfere with your wing chun training.


----------



## geezer (Jan 6, 2017)

At first a lot of WC stuff may seem to go against your TKD instincts. Don't worry. If you stick with it not only will you get good at WC, your TKD may actually benefit as well. At least that's what my sons TKD teacher thought!


----------



## yak sao (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Oh, trust me im not going to do that. Not even make it known that i trained in taekwondo.



You won't have to tell anybody they'll be able to tell right away I'm sure.
I came to WC after 14 years of training a different style of Kung-Fu. It took a long time to undo the previous training, so be patient with yourself it's going to take a while.


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 6, 2017)

Don't do wing chun unless you have an excellent teacher and are ready to learn and practice regularly


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 6, 2017)

yak sao said:


> I came to WC after 14 years of training a different style of Kung-Fu. It took a long time to undo the previous training, so be patient with yourself it's going to take a while.


Could you share what you need to "undo"? IMO, this is the center of this discussion.

If you have to go back to your previous Kung Fu system again, do you also need "a long time" to undo your WC training?


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 6, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> As taekwondo guy what should I expect from wing chun?  I trained in Taekwondo for ten years on and off now.


another thing to be expect is lineage and history of wing chun 
some people are really concern about it

by the way, what is the diff between WC n VT (i know i should have google it)

and you will find out people here talks heavily on WSLWC which is a lineage of one of the student of ip man so yes understanding lineage helps

As for more the practical side, other than centre line, the footwork and the kicks are quite diff 
if you want to look into that I would suggest taking a look at the wooden dummy form
and dont get bored from learning the form at the beginning ! it will gets more fun once you can practice with other by sticky hand (chi sau) !

Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


----------



## yak sao (Jan 7, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Could you share what you need to "undo"? IMO, this is the center of this discussion.
> 
> If you have to go back to your previous Kung Fu system again, do you also need "a long time" to undo your WC training?



WT was counter intuitive to almost everything I was taught in the other system.
The stance, the footwork, the punching mechanics...

The funny thing though, I have gone back and played around with the old stuff on occasion and for whatever reason, my WT training has somehow enhanced it.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 7, 2017)

yak sao said:


> WT was counter intuitive to almost everything I was taught in the other system.
> The stance, the footwork, the punching mechanics...
> 
> The funny thing though, I have gone back and played around with the old stuff on occasion and for whatever reason, my WT training has somehow enhanced it.


That was also how I felt too.

I have trained the long fist system for 10 years before I started to cross trained the WC system. When I started my Kung Fu informal class in the University of Texas at Austin, I started a 2 hours class with 1st hour WC (taught by my WC friend Jeffery Law, a YM's student) and 2nd hour long fist. All my students were confused big time and I had to stop my WC section after 2 months.

When I trained WC, I didn't do much the following:

- move around,
- extend my body,
- rotate my body,
- use circular moves,
- throw high kick, jump kick,
- protect my body from outside in,
- ...

But the benefit that I can get from the WC training are:

- protect my center from inside out,
- understand my head and my arms position,
- guard my territory without moving back,
- block and punch at the same time,
- use my shin bite,
- protect my groin area,
- ...


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 7, 2017)

From what I can rather it is Gray Lam's Wing Chun. Gray Lam trained with Grandmaster Wong Shun Leung.


----------



## Hazardi172 (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> From what I can rather it is Gray Lam's Wing Chun. Gray Lam trained with Grandmaster Wong Shun Leung.



Go for it, good luck!

Is Gary Lam the teacher or is it one of his students?


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 7, 2017)

Gray Lam is the teacher but his student is teaching it.


----------



## Hazardi172 (Jan 7, 2017)

Okay, great. Which student is teaching if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 7, 2017)

Todd Wright.


----------



## Hazardi172 (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Todd Wright.



I am sure yu will have a good experience. Would be interested to hear how it goes


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Oh, trust me im not going to do that. Not even make it known that i trained in taekwondo.


At some point, your TKD experience may be valuable to the school. This depends a lot on how they approach WC. For instance in my program (not WC, so just an example) I have a student with about that same amount of experience in Shotokan Karate. Sometimes I'll ask him what a Shotokan approach to a situation would look like, so we can talk about how to counter it. In sparring, obviously, his external experience provides a different sparring challenge.

For now, you're right, just be WC when you're in the WC class. If you have questions about differences in approach, bring them up with your instructor one-on-one ("Sifu, I was wondering about that sequence you showed us. I remember a similar situation in Tae Kwon Do, and they warned us not to X because it was a problem. I see you use X in that sequence, so I assume it has some value to Wing Chun that's not useful in Tae Kwon Do. Can you help me understand that, so my Tae Kwon Do doesn't confuse the issue?"


----------



## yak sao (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Todd Wright.



Are you in Indiana?


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 7, 2017)

yes sir, I'm from Indiana.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> As taekwondo guy what should I expect from wing chun?


Try not to mention that you train TKD in that WC school. Just pretend that you don't know anything. I made mistake before. I mentioned Kung Fu in a Karate school, Back then, Bruce Lee was still alive. People were interested in what Kung Fu is. The Karate instructor's young brother came from Dallas and challenged me. I had to spar with him in front of the instructor and the whole Karate class. He had TKD black belt and I had Karate white belt on my waist. I won and he lost. He cried, I left, and never went back to that school. That was 45 years ago.


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 7, 2017)

yeah, that was kind of thing I was talking about. I don't want to cause any troubles. I'll just pretend I don't know anything and be open minded.


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 7, 2017)

I always want to take up some form of Chinese martial arts. I thought wing chun would be good for me because I'm 5'7 and my legs are short so I don't really use kicking to opponents head all that much.. too much risk for me. it would help me with close range and it doesn't use a lot of kicking and it seem like it would teach me how to relax I won't go into details but I been dealing with anxiety and grief so I need something new and different to keep me my mind off and understanding self defenses from different view.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 7, 2017)

You are gonna be just fine.  Embrace and enjoy the experience and let us know how it goes.

Don't worry about causing trouble with your prior training.  Most people are cool about it, as long as you are too.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> I always want to take up some form of Chinese martial arts.


If you extend your arms between the center of your chest and the center of your opponent's chest as the WC "Tan Shou", when your opponent uses "straight punch" (such as jab and cross) at you, his arm will be interrupt by your arms since your arms are in his striking path. It's like "I'm there first and this space is taken". This strategy is quite effective and not commonly used in many other MA system (at least it's not used in the long fist system that I have trained). 

If you can expand this strategy by extend your

- right arm between your opponent's head and his left arm,
- left arm between his head and his right arm,

you can "separate" his arms away from his body. That's the "zombie strategy" which is quite effective to be used against a striker.


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 7, 2017)

kakkattekoi said:


> ...
> As for more the practical side, other than centre line, the footwork and the kicks are quite diff
> if you want to look into that I would suggest taking a look at the wooden dummy form
> ...



I recommend NOT looking at the wooden dummy form or anything else on-line. Learn from your sifu. I know it seems like you could help yourself along in the beginning by studying You Tube, but you'll be working against yourself. Go to class, listen, practice what he gives you and trust that you'll get everything when you are ready for it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 7, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> I recommend NOT looking at the wooden dummy form or anything else on-line. Learn from your sifu. I know it seems like you could help yourself along in the beginning by studying You Tube, but you'll be working against yourself. Go to class, listen, practice what he gives you and trust that you'll get everything when you are ready for it.


Heavy agreement


----------



## Hazardi172 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you extend your arms between the center of your chest and the center of your opponent's chest as the WC "Tan Shou", when your opponent uses "straight punch" (such as jab and cross) at you, his arm will be interrupt by your arms since your arms are in his striking path. It's like "I'm there first and this space is taken". This strategy is quite effective and not commonly used in many other MA system (at least it's not used in the long fist system that I have trained).
> 
> If you can expand this strategy by extend your
> 
> ...



Bong


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 7, 2017)

The "zombie strategy" was evolved from the






- WC double Tan Shou, and
- SC wrestling stance.


----------



## Hazardi172 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The "zombie strategy" was evolved from the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still bong, if that ever happens!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 7, 2017)

Hazardi172 said:


> Still bong, if that ever happens!


If you

- close your "zombie arms", you will get "rhino guard". Since your opponent's arms can't come in between your arms, your opponent can only attack you through your side doors, you only have to worry about how to protect your center from inside out.
- open your "zombie arms", you will get "double spears guard". Since your opponent's arms can't come in outside of your arms, your opponent can only attack you through your front door, you only have to worry about how to protect your center from outside out.

Instead of having to deal with your opponent's attack both

- between, and
- outside

of your arms, by using "zombie arms", you can switch back and force depending on your goal. It had been used in wrestling game during the ancient time. I just apply it in the striking game.


----------



## Hazardi172 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If you
> 
> - close your "zombie arms", you will get "rhino guard". Since your opponent's arms can't come in between your arms, your opponent can only attack you through your side doors, you only have to worry about how to protect your center from inside out.
> - open your "zombie arms", you will get "double spears guard". Since your opponent's arms can't come in outside of your arms, your opponent can only attack you through your front door, you only have to worry about how to protect your center from outside out.
> ...



With "Rhino guard" definitely bong, bong, bong!

Open arms = punch in the face


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 7, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> Oh, trust me im not going to do that. Not even make it known that i trained in taekwondo.



There's nothing wrong with telling them what you studied before. However, you need to try to do things the way they are done in the Wing Chun school. I mean, the whole reason you're there is to learn Wing Chun...not to revert to TKB habits because you like that better.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 8, 2017)

That should have read TKD of course.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 9, 2017)

To the OP.  My brother in law is going for his 3rd Dan in TKD.  What does he find most "interesting" when we spar, or I even just demonstrate something?  How close I get for striking.  If TKD is your only previous experience you may find it a bit "off" how much closer in WC operates (along with all of the other good points already raised.)


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 9, 2017)

I played with a really good TKD guy once and was impressed with how effective he was at maintaining that distance and how dangerous he was from it.

We are philospohically opposite.


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 9, 2017)

well, today is my first day of training at WC school. which I think it will be into to wing chun. I'll let you guys know how it go.


----------



## Callen (Jan 9, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> well, today is my first day of training at WC school. which I think it will be into to wing chun. I'll let you guys know how it go.


Please do


----------



## kakkattekoi (Jan 9, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> well, today is my first day of training at WC school. which I think it will be into to wing chun. I'll let you guys know how it go.


how.was your first class

Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 11, 2017)

after 2nd day of WC training. I like it so far it's so different and it's moves more smoothly. Sifu asked me if I have any experience in martial art so I told him with respectably as I can be "just Taekwondo and some Hapkido" and then asked me what rank am I in Taekwondo so I told him "2nd Degree black belt."  He asked me what am I looking for in his school and I told him "just want to do something different and new, I need to learn how to be more relax, I need help with dealing with anxiety and he was like "well then, you came to right place."  so far I am learning Siu Nim Tao, stance, punches and self defenses, jointlocks. footworks and their way of kickings (which I find it the hardest thing to learn so far) and get repeating told "relax" or "loose up" I was there like an hour and half each night. when Sifu teaching me self defense moves, he would ask me what I would have done in taekwondo way so I showed him and he would be "okay but what if someone does this and you would be leaving yourself quite open." I like it because it really show me a different method and really have to step out of my comfort zone. He does not hold back which something I need. but yeah I enjoy it so far. turned out there was some students used to take Taekwondo. some had same TKD teacher as I had.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 11, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> I played with a really good TKD guy once and was impressed with how effective he was at maintaining that distance and how dangerous he was from it.
> 
> We are philospohically opposite.


Yeah I think working with my brother in law is helping us both actually.  In the beginning, even though he is more experienced at TKD than I am in WC he had issues maintaining his distance.  As we have progressed he has gotten better at maintaining distance and as a consequence I have been forced to get better at closing. 

Imo, if you really want to use whatever MA you study for real life encounters, you need to get outside your school and use what you have learned against other systems.  Before you do this though make sure your foundation is solid and start with "light" sparring. 

If you lack the proper foundation and get put under the added pressure of facing another system you can easily end up losing your art in the heat of the moment and that defeats the purpose of the exercise.  The same applies if you go straight into full on sparring.  The first time you aren't facing "your" art, and the unexpected just keeps flying at you can be a very eye popping experience.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

There were countless TKD people who came to the first WC school where I studied. They were all impressed by the simplicity and directness.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> I played with a really good TKD guy once and was impressed with how effective he was at maintaining that distance and how dangerous he was from it.
> 
> We are philospohically opposite.


 
In a way, this relates to some things that were being discussed on a different thread that I started.

The TKD practitioner kept his distance, forcing you to play his "game." Meanwhile, you were trying to bridge the gap so he would be forced to play YOURS.

I'm sure he was equally impressed with how you CLOSED the distance, and how dangerous you were up close.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 12, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> how dangerous you were up close.


- TKD guys like kicking range.
- WC guys like punching range.
- Wrestlers like clinching range.

In order to be good in all 3 ranges, "cross training" will be needed.


----------



## Dylan9d (Jan 12, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> - TKD guys like kicking range.
> - WC guys like punching range.
> - Wrestlers like clinching range.
> 
> In order to be good in all 3 ranges, "cross training" will be needed.



We Silat guys like all those ranges and we don't need to cross train


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

Good. So go post on the Silat board.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 12, 2017)

And another one gone, and another one gone, another one bites the dust!

So sick of the people who want to make this site lose its "FRIENDLY martial arts community" namesake.


----------



## KPM (Jan 12, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> And another one gone, and another one gone, another one bites the dust!
> 
> So sick of the people who want to make this site lose its "FRIENDLY martial arts community" namesake.



Sorry, but I didn't take anything Dylan has been saying as "unfriendly."  He was only pointing out that Silat often does function in multiple ranges, just as JKD does.


----------



## Dylan9d (Jan 13, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Good. So go post on the Silat board.





wingchun100 said:


> And another one gone, and another one gone, another one bites the dust!
> 
> So sick of the people who want to make this site lose its "FRIENDLY martial arts community" namesake.



The one that's unfriendly about it is you. Maybe split the topic and put the posts were TKD is mentioned in the TKD section.

Or maybe you shouldn't be so uptight about everything,* relax*....that's what they teach you at Wing Chun right?


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 13, 2017)

KPM said:


> Sorry, but I didn't take anything Dylan has been saying as "unfriendly."  He was only pointing out that Silat often does function in multiple ranges, just as JKD does.



Well, that is the sad thing about the internet, I guess. The inability to hear inflection means no one can truly know how you meant something. Therefore, it is open to interpretation. I mean, there are multiple times where things I have said on here that I thought were either innocent or in jest caused someone to get mad.


----------



## Cephalopod (Jan 13, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> after 2nd day of WC training. I like it so far it's so different and it's moves more smoothly. Sifu asked me if I have any experience in martial art so I told him with respectably as I can be "just Taekwondo and some Hapkido" and then asked me what rank am I in Taekwondo so I told him "2nd Degree black belt."  He asked me what am I looking for in his school and I told him "just want to do something different and new, I need to learn how to be more relax, I need help with dealing with anxiety and he was like "well then, you came to right place."  so far I am learning Siu Nim Tao, stance, punches and self defenses, jointlocks. footworks and their way of kickings (which I find it the hardest thing to learn so far) and get repeating told "relax" or "loose up" I was there like an hour and half each night. when Sifu teaching me self defense moves, he would ask me what I would have done in taekwondo way so I showed him and he would be "okay but what if someone does this and you would be leaving yourself quite open." I like it because it really show me a different method and really have to step out of my comfort zone. He does not hold back which something I need. but yeah I enjoy it so far. turned out there was some students used to take Taekwondo. some had same TKD teacher as I had.



Hey, if I could interrupt, I just wanted to give a shout out to the OP.

Michael, good job on your first classes! You did the right thing and coolly owned up to your prior experience. Your sifu then proved himself chill and confident about it. Frankly, if he or his senior students had felt the need to challenge you on it, you would have known there's no point in coming back for a second class. In my club, we're thrilled when somebody shows up with some other martial expertise...learning how to deal with different approaches makes us all better.

So, it seems like you've found a good learning environment. Right on. Persevere and enjoy!!
And by the way...Relax! Loosen up your shoulders!!


----------



## Darrencowan (Jan 26, 2017)

I studied one class of Wing Chung while in college.  It was down in Goldsworth pond at Western Michigan University.  I like how Wing Chun really channels into energy and the flow of energy.  I thought your kumate practices were very interesting.


----------



## Darrencowan (Jan 26, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> Hmmmm....let's see...
> - bickering
> - in fighting
> - politics
> ...



Should we take Donnie Yen seriously?  He seems pretty stacked to me. Of course, IP Man and Bruce Lee were pretty descent.


----------



## Darrencowan (Jan 26, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> To the OP.  My brother in law is going for his 3rd Dan in TKD.  What does he find most "interesting" when we spar, or I even just demonstrate something?  How close I get for striking.  If TKD is your only previous experience you may find it a bit "off" how much closer in WC operates (along with all of the other good points already raised.)



Very true. I study close combat like Wing Chung.  Getting that close makes most people uncomfortable.  That being said, though, I've also found it hard to get inside some of the distance strikers I've worked out with.  One of my good friends in college was a brown belt (?) in Tae Kwon Do and studied Nin-jitsu.  He was very quick and I had a hard time finding my range.  I'll never forget the jump kick he hit me with on my solar plexus.  I would like to learn more distance training, Tae Kwon Do high kicks, bouncing movements. My uncle is a NI Dan in Tae Kwon Do.  We often shared wisdom.  He was very fond of the slippery side kick.


----------



## Juany118 (Jan 26, 2017)

Darrencowan said:


> Very true. I study close combat like Wing Chung.  Getting that close makes most people uncomfortable.  That being said, though, I've also found it hard to get inside some of the distance strikers I've worked out with.  One of my good friends in college was a brown belt (?) in Tae Kwon Do and studied Nin-jitsu.  He was very quick and I had a hard time finding my range.  I'll never forget the jump kick he hit me with on my solar plexus.  I would like to learn more distance training, Tae Kwon Do high kicks, bouncing movements. My uncle is a NI Dan in Tae Kwon Do.  We often shared wisdom.  He was very fond of the slippery side kick.



Well that's one of the things sparing with my bro-in-law is helping him with.  He is constantly getting better at keeping me outside.  I will have to start working harder at getting inside soon enough


----------



## Michael89 (Jan 26, 2017)

well, I did my last day of 2 week trial last Thursday. I've made up my mind and I feel like I could learn a lot from WC so I'm going to join it soon.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 27, 2017)

It is an interesting world to explore.


----------



## WingChunChick (Jan 31, 2017)

I was in karate before wing chun. My advice is don't expect. Don't build up any expectations just open your mind and go with the flow. Trust me, none of your previous style is going to transfer it's a totally different way of using your body.


----------



## Dylan9d (Feb 1, 2017)

WingChunChick said:


> I was in karate before wing chun. My advice is don't expect. Don't build up any expectations just open your mind and go with the flow. Trust me, none of your previous style is going to transfer it's a totally different way of using your body.



Thats why I never got into WC. The stuff I learned from Silat contained the very same principles only with a much more natural way of moving.

Im glad the OP found something he likes.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dylan9d said:


> Thats why I never got into WC. The stuff I learned from Silat contained the very same principles only with a much more natural way of moving.
> 
> Im glad the OP found something he likes.



I've heard that from other people as well.  I did Aikido, Judo and then some Karate until I "took a break" from formal training.  I current study both Kali and WC ATM and while there are definitely some differences in the body mechanics I like them both for different reasons.

I like the Kali because, as you said, it is more natural, I refer to it as "the Flow." I like the WC, because at least the way it is taught to me, it is very Scientific.  This appeals to the analytical side of me.  I find that people who aren't saying "ooooooh Yip Man/Donnie Yen/Bruce Lee" etc tend to have a bent towards an analytical mindset.  Not all of them mind you, there are no hard and fast rules in that regard but if you are like me, the kind of guy who will actually look at MA's and at times for fun, break it down using Newtonian physics, there is a good chance you will like YM WC.


----------



## Michael89 (Feb 1, 2017)

that is why I want to take wing chun so I can understand it better and use in different way.


----------



## Nobody Important (Feb 1, 2017)

wckf92 said:


> Hmmmm....let's see...
> - bickering
> - in fighting
> - politics
> ...


Oh how so very true. If I knew then what I know now, I would have taken up bingo instead.


----------



## KPM (Feb 1, 2017)

A wise man once told me...."you get a bunch of martial artists together and a  fight breaks out!  Go figure!"


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 1, 2017)

KPM said:


> A wise man once told me...."you get a bunch of martial artists together and a  fight breaks out!  Go figure!"



Since a lot of you guys know more than me, glad I have Kevlar and access to lots of "tools".


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 2, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> I've heard that from other people as well.  I did Aikido, Judo and then some Karate until I "took a break" from formal training.  I current study both Kali and WC ATM and while there are definitely some differences in the body mechanics I like them both for different reasons.
> 
> I like the Kali because, as you said, it is more natural, I refer to it as "the Flow." I like the WC, because at least the way it is taught to me, it is very Scientific.  This appeals to the analytical side of me.  I find that people who aren't saying "ooooooh Yip Man/Donnie Yen/Bruce Lee" etc tend to have a bent towards an analytical mindset.  Not all of them mind you, there are no hard and fast rules in that regard but if you are like me, the kind of guy who will actually look at MA's and at times for fun, break it down using Newtonian physics, there is a good chance you will like YM WC.


 
One of my old classmates was an engineer. We were talking about all the WC bashing that goes on (OUTSIDE the style...not between lineages), and he said, "This style is a direct application of Newton's laws." In fact, a lot of people at that school were on the fast track to becoming physicists.


----------



## wingerjim (Feb 15, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> As taekwondo guy what should I expect from wing chun?  I trained in Taekwondo for ten years on and off now.


Like others said, relax more, sink lower in your stance, keep you hips and shoulders square and mind your center-line. Also don't put weight on your front foot, don't twist at your waist, keep your elbows in and hands relaxed and a whole lot more.


----------



## Juany118 (Feb 15, 2017)

wingerjim said:


> Like others said, relax more, sink lower in your stance, keep you hips and shoulders square and mind your center-line. Also don't put weight on your front foot, don't twist at your waist, keep your elbows in and hands relaxed and a whole lot more.


On twisting the waist I would say "follow your Sifu".  Some WC/VT Lineages don't really do it at all, others however will use hip/waist rotation (never enough to violate centerline theory though) to assist in power generation.


----------



## Michael89 (Jul 22, 2017)

good news. Sorry I haven't been on here lately. I just became full time last month at where I work at now so better pay now and I just joined Wing Chun School 3 week ago, I go 3 days a week. I love it!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2017)

Michael89 said:


> good news. Sorry I haven't been on here lately. I just became full time last month at where I work at now so better pay now and I just joined Wing Chun School 3 week ago, I go 3 days a week. I love it!


Congratulations on the full-time employment and the WC!


----------

